# Quellcode zwischen Java- und Androidprojekt teilen



## usrr (31. Jan 2012)

Hallo,

das Android- und Java-JDK sind sich sehr ähnlich. Ich habe nun einen Library-Quellcode der sich unter beiden JDKs übersetzen lässt:


```
public class Multilib {

  public static String hello() {
    
    return "Hello Multilib!";

  }

}
```

Ich möchte nun in meine IDE (IntelliJ) zwei Projekte erstellen, erstens mit Android-JDK und zweitens mit Java-JDK. Von beiden Projekten soll auf das Multilib-Modul verlinkt werden. Innerhalb der Idea funktioniert es, was man an der Code-Completion sieht. Aber beim Ausführen gibt es Probleme mit dem Classloader.

Der Grund ist (nach meiner Vermutung), dass sich das Multilib-Modul nur mit einem JDK verlinken lässt, was ja im Prinzip auch Sinn macht.

Wie könnte ich es erreichen, dass ich auf das gleiche Module von Android- und Javaprojekten zugreifen kann?


----------



## schlingel (31. Jan 2012)

Also ich habe hier im Eclipse auch ein Projekt, das ich unter Android und Java verwende. Das funktioniert reibungslos.

Welche Fehlermeldung spuckt denn der Classloader aus? Verwendest du unter Umständen Libs die es bereits im Android-Framework gibt? (Apache Libs, Jackson im Falle von HTC-Geräten, etc.)


----------



## usrr (31. Jan 2012)

Die Fehlermeldungen kommen nicht vom Androiddevice, sondern wenn ich versuche das Javaprojekt auf dem Desktop auszuführen.

Es funktioniert jetzt, nachdem ich statt einer Android-Library eine Java-Library verwende. Wie ich in anderen Foren gelesen habe, ist es kein Problem so zu verfahren.

Hier der Link: java - Share sourcecode between android- and javaprojects - Stack Overflow

Falls es ein Problem ist, hier auf andere Foren zu verlinken, dann bitte kurz bescheid sagen.


----------



## maki (31. Jan 2012)

> Falls es ein Problem ist, hier auf andere Foren zu verlinken, dann bitte kurz bescheid sagen.


Grundsätzlich kein Problem, solange es kein Spam ist


----------

